# Custom ordering ideas



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

So, my old tank is up for sale, and im readying my stand for a new tank Im on the fence about size, id like roughly a 50 gallon unit. 

Stand top is 48"x24"

I was first thinking a 24x24x18 rimless cube with starphire front, center rear overflow and 1/2" glass. (have a price on this one)

Then i came to think that a longer shallower tank would be nice. Something 36-40" long, 15 inches deep and 11-12" tall. I know this is only a 32 gallon, which is OK, but i figured it would give the fish a swimming distance type setup. Watching them go back and forth would be really neat. I could go to 48" length, but I have a single radion and would like to try and stick to one, so the 40" long would have mainly just rock and sand at the ends. (no price yet)


Always been a fan of the shallow reef's, im just trying to figure out a good depth as this is my first custom tank. Ill have a 1.5" sandbed, live rock with corals. Mainly soft corals, as i like LPS over SPS. Im looking for some ideas and thoughts to help me decide which way works best. 


Have a 36x12x12 tank im using for a sump, and the glass for it. 

Equipment is a Reef Octopus 110, Ecotech Radio LED, MP10w for circulation. Have a eheim 850-900gph return, a 3 watt UV, two phosban 150's running GFO and Carbon, among a few other things. 

Nate


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Why not go with a 30 or 40 Breeder ?

Much cheaper than a custom tank, not nearly as nice but saves some $ and is available off the shelf.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree with rr37 a 40breeder is a nice shallow tank. But you gotta remember when you do a long tank you gotta add more money for lights and wavemakers. If you wanted to just reuse your equipment then i would just go with a shallow cube .


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

If im going with something like that id want it 14-15" deep and around 22 long by 36 wide. 

Money isnt an big issue, either way i want a rimless tank which i can do with a 40G breeder.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

do not go rimless - get eurobarce

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

sig said:


> do not go rimless - get eurobarce


might i ask why? Im using 1/2" glass, its being built to be rimless. The point of the tank is the fact that its rimless.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

rimless means - difficult cleaning (in my opinion and many others)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

sig said:


> rimless means - difficult cleaning (in my opinion and many others)


really? id think cleaning under a eurobrace a PITA. if thats all though i dont mind.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

I've never really had issues cleaning either rimless or braced. On rimless tanks I think it depends how far the water level drops when pumps are killed. Splashy splashy.

So, get those quotes yet ?


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

I love 40 breeders. My 3 favorite tank sizes would 20 long, 40B and 75 standard. I say go with the biggest tank you can afford, the bigger the better when it comes to saltwater.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I would go for depth. The room to aquascape is worth it! I will never own an 18" wide tank again! 24" is now my minimum. 36" being my dream tank (at 8' long!)

Height, to be honest, most people blow it here. They stack the rock, because with a new tank, it looks better.... 1 year later, the corals have grown in, and don't look natural because they hit the water surface. The top row of rock in my tank was intended to come out when I start stocking corals. 

Length is important if you plan on having larger fish that need the swimming space.

Not really an answer per say, but my input none the less


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Having a 18" tank myself, when in I do upgrade, like in 5 years or so  it will be 24" wide minimum. As for cleaning with or without euro brace, it depends on your style, I do have to take care a bit on top to avoid slashes but I don't mind.


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

Still waitin on the quote. Thanks for the tips guys im feeling a 20" deep will bee good and 14 tall is okfr a shallow reef. 36 long is prettty much decided.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

14 tall... 

Head to anyones place, and look at the rock work. 14" isn't a lot of room. Once the corals start growing, they will max out quickly.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

yea might go 16. im doing lps not much sps. still waiting.


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

Well got a quote on the tank, which im cool with. Waiting on another local store to put in their bid, but so far im leaning miracles. Also mentioned i can go up to a 36x24x18 tall for the same price, so i'm rethinking the tank upstairs, may just order the larger one and move it to my basement where i want to setup a wreck room / hangout for friends to come to.


ill leave out the cost, but heres what i was sent. Gotta say im happy dealing with derek at miracles. a brand new quote takes no more then 2 days. 

All edges machine polished

½” glass all around

Internal 2 sided rectangular black acrylic overflow in back left corner

2 holes in back panel, 1 @ 1-3/4” and 1 @ 1-1/2”

Starphire front

Black vinyl applied to the back and left end


----------



## Big V (Dec 1, 2012)

Call Flavio at Advanced Reef. He is building mine soon, with the one piece euro brace. Im drooling waiting for it. 30x24x24. All starfire.


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

Big V said:


> Call Flavio at Advanced Reef. He is building mine soon, with the one piece euro brace. Im drooling waiting for it. 30x24x24. All starfire.


i sent him an email 3 days ago and have yet to get a reply. Im going to pick up my skimmer from him tonight, so ill chat with him while im there. Hes on my lift of guys to talk to, he gave me a good deal on the skimmer so im willing to let him bid on my new tank.


----------

